# How`s your @nd Half ???



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone is doing any good during the 2nd half? since the storms around Christmas and this last ice storm we got i have only been out maybe 3 times and haven`t even fired a shot.Only 2 geese within the group of guys i hunt with.So with any luck i`ll be on the birds next weekend.

Bub


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish the north zone was still in! the last week of december untill it went out jan 2nd The reservoir we hunt was loaded with blacks and mallards along with hundreds of geese. all the creeks and ponds were locked up which concentrated the ducks on the reservoir because it still had a hole that the ducks and geese kept open. the last 3 trips I killed my limit of geese each time along with 5 mallards and 2 blacks.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't been out sence the north zone closed.
Thinking about hitting Pleasent hill in the morning on Saturday.
Who has an open spot for next weekend? I need a fowl fix real bad boys.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hunted piedmont last weekend and only got 2 geese in 2 days for 2 of us. went there this morning and it is way up mand freezing fast. we didn't get out though . the 2ooo merc 9.9 4 stroke only started for about 2 minutes and then died and wouldn't start again??? drove home a lot of work i hate mercs!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy killed a goose yesterday at my pond. Only bird taken this weekend. Saw tons of ducks this weekend but too much competition on public areas just meant an armed bird watching trip. By competition I mean sky busting galore and not letting birds work. I am taking the last week of the season off, hopefully I can find the birds again.

I have managed 3 drake mallards and a drake woodie since we re-opened.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Got another mallard today during lunch hour, jump shot a creek down the road. I am off all next week, am pretty much by myself all week. If anyone wants to go let me know!


----------

